# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Can tiles be cut without a tile cutter?

## ErrolFlynn

I dont do much tiling, but Im in the middle of it now.  Its been an interesting experience and while Im taking my time its going okay.  *Point of interest*
I bought a tile cutter from Bunnings.  Theyre not expensive and if it only last the one job that will be okay.  I opened all the boxes and selected the one that moved smoothest.  I was disappointed when I attempted to cut my fist tile.  I have tried other tile cutters and got the feel for the action when the tile was being scored.  This Bunnings product was rough as guts to use but I put up with it thinking what can you expect for $30.  Later I was using it to score a tile that I wanted to grind.  I had my eye very close to the line and watching how it was going and discovered that the scoring wheel was not rotating. Hence the rough action while scoring. During manufacture the wheel mount had been tightened very tight preventing it from turning.  I loosened the bolt a little; sufficient for the wheel to rotate, tried it on a spare tile and was impressed by the smooth action.  If there are any users of cheap tile cutters out there, please check that the wheel is free. *
Advice wanted*
Part way through this job, a decision was made to get larger tiles for the wall.  Im using 200x200 tiles on the floor, and have just got 200x400 for the walls.  Had I contemplated a change in size I would have bought a bigger tile cutter.  Id rather not buy another tile cutter.  I will have 10 tiles to cut for the walls.  How successful do you think it would be to cut tiles without a tile cutter?  I was thinking of running a hand held glass cutter over the tile with the aid of a straight edge (piece of angle iron), and then to break it putting the angle iron under the tile and pressing on each side with my hands (perhaps with some rubber on each end to cushion the tile).

----------


## stevoh741

> I dont do much tiling, but Im in the middle of it now.  Its been an interesting experience and while Im taking my time its going okay.  *Point of interest*
> I bought a tile cutter from Bunnings.  Theyre not expensive and if it only last the one job that will be okay.  I opened all the boxes and selected the one that moved smoothest.  I was disappointed when I attempted to cut my fist tile.  I have tried other tile cutters and got the feel for the action when the tile was being scored.  This Bunnings product was rough as guts to use but I put up with it thinking what can you expect for $30.  Later I was using it to score a tile that I wanted to grind.  I had my eye very close to the line and watching how it was going and discovered that the scoring wheel was not rotating. Hence the rough action while scoring. During manufacture the wheel mount had been tightened very tight preventing it from turning.  I loosened the bolt a little; sufficient for the wheel to rotate, tried it on a spare tile and was impressed by the smooth action.  If there are any users of cheap tile cutters out there, please check that the wheel is free. *
> Advice wanted*
> Part way through this job, a decision was made to get larger tiles for the wall.  Im using 200x200 tiles on the floor, and have just got 200x400 for the walls.  Had I contemplated a change in size I would have bought a bigger tile cutter.  Id rather not buy another tile cutter.  I will have 10 tiles to cut for the walls.  How successful do you think it would be to cut tiles without a tile cutter?  I was thinking of running a hand held glass cutter over the tile with the aid of a straight edge (piece of angle iron), and then to break it putting the angle iron under the tile and pressing on each side with my hands (perhaps with some rubber on each end to cushion the tile).

  You can score the cut, place a nail or similar under each side of the score line and press both sides to snap it. May take a couple goes to get it.

----------


## stevoh741

Should have read nail at each end of the score line in line with the cut

----------


## Gaza

Hire a wet saw

----------


## wozzzzza

> I bought a tile cutter from Bunnings.  Theyre not expensive and if it only last the one job that will be okay.  I opened all the boxes and selected the one that moved smoothest.  I was disappointed when I attempted to cut my fist tile.  I have tried other tile cutters and got the feel for the action when the tile was being scored.  This Bunnings product was rough as guts to use but I put up with it thinking what can you expect for $30.  Later I was using it to score a tile that I wanted to grind.  I had my eye very close to the line and watching how it was going and discovered that the scoring wheel was not rotating. Hence the rough action while scoring. During manufacture the wheel mount had been tightened very tight preventing it from turning.  I loosened the bolt a little; sufficient for the wheel to rotate, tried it on a spare tile and was impressed by the smooth action.  If there are any users of cheap tile cutters out there, please check that the wheel is free.

  i once also got a cheapy from bunnings, same thing, wheel would not turn, loosened it off a bit just enough to make it turn.
i then started cutting my tiles, broke more than i actually cut. ones that were cut successfully the lines were wiggly and not straight. by the time i broke my 6th tile out of 10 i was cutting and all the ones i cut without straight lines i packed the stupid cutter back up and took it back for a refund and went got myself a 33cm sigma cutter on ebay for $99 and have never looked back since, i have broken about 3 tiles with all the dozens and dozens of cuts i have done with it. i never cut tiles bigger than 330mm any way.
go sigma tile cutters. they may cost a bit more than a cheapy bunnings one but do a far better job.

----------


## ErrolFlynn

The nail idea isn't bad.   Knew what you meant.   
The Sigma is a well known make.  But I don't like their action in how you have to hold the handle and pull it toward you as you score the tile.  I preferred the action of the Rubi and the Bunnings versions seem to be a copy of them. So that encouraged me get one.  *Would a hand held glass cutter work on ceramic?*

----------

